# new wheels



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I found these TSW wheels at Discount Tire. I was surprised at the selection they had. I think they fit my goat nicely. Not a bad price either. $157.00 a wheel.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice! Did you order online and have them ship them, or did you go to a location? I'm considering buying a new set from them for my TA. Just wondering how there customer service and shipping is.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice wheels! They look real sharp on the car.:cool 

Monica


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been considering the $96 per wheel REV 5 spokes at discounttire (or the $176 per wheel chrome version)... but they're 17x7... will these wheels hold a 245 tire?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Steph, 17x7 is really way to small, hell I ran an 18x8 w/ 235's on my honda. You atleast need an 8" wide wheel, if not larger


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Ditto on the tire width - don't go narrower. If you think you have traction problems now, imagine reducing your contact patch by another 8-15 square inches and see what happens 

On that note, anyone know if a 18" by 9.5" width rim will fit? There's a set of Beyern's I want but they only have them in 9.5 width. Afraid it may be too wide. Help is much appreciated


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

MeanGoat said:


> Ditto on the tire width - don't go narrower. If you think you have traction problems now, imagine reducing your contact patch by another 8-15 square inches and see what happens
> 
> On that note, anyone know if a 18" by 9.5" width rim will fit? There's a set of Beyern's I want but they only have them in 9.5 width. Afraid it may be too wide. Help is much appreciated


depends on the offset, the front would probably have a problem, the rears might just require a fender lip rolling. Does sound a little wide for a goat though...


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> Nice! Did you order online and have them ship them, or did you go to a location? I'm considering buying a new set from them for my TA. Just wondering how there customer service and shipping is.


I found the wheels online and then called a local store to compare the pricing. They had the wheels in 3 days and had them mounted when I arrived. My goat requires close attention when being jacked up with the side exhaust and lower rocker panels. I was standing next to the technicians when they did it. They used great care and I was very satisfied.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

roadracer said:


> I found the wheels online and then called a local store to compare the pricing. They had the wheels in 3 days and had them mounted when I arrived. My goat requires close attention when being jacked up with the side exhaust and lower rocker panels. I was standing next to the technicians when they did it. They used great care and I was very satisfied.


Thank you for the info !! :cheers


----------

